# K27 fitting balance weights



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks 
I was fitting new balance weights to my new K27 and thought something was wrong as the new ones were loose compared with the wheels well this is normal. 

They must be solid with the axle and the opposite weight but the wheels slide and are free to turn about one spoke. 

Never seen this before but it is OK may have been mentioned but I have missed it. 

I have opeded up the tender looks as if I can shove the electrical mess back out of the way and put in a coal slope and side tanks.(Anybody have a good photo from the drivers position showing the slope and side tanks please) 

Looking at the diagram I am amazed at the number of parts looks very good so far 
Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I don't have what you are looking for, but regarding the "... wheels slide ..." Mine do also and I believe this is by design. Some like it some don't.


----------

